# Atlas Tire Press Monitoring



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

How is the tire pressure monitoring supposed to work? I have a screen that has an option to SET the pressure once you verify the correct amount but it always stays like that. Does it not monitor the actual PSI and show it on the screen? If it relies on you pressing SET once you filled or verified the pressure, at what pressure does it warn you at if it is low and how does it warn you? I found an option in VCDS to enable TPS monitoring but that causes the tire pressure light to blink on start then stay on after a minute so I am assuming that is for an add-on module.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

jamesarm97 said:


> How is the tire pressure monitoring supposed to work? I have a screen that has an option to SET the pressure once you verify the correct amount but it always stays like that. Does it not monitor the actual PSI and show it on the screen? If it relies on you pressing SET once you filled or verified the pressure, at what pressure does it warn you at if it is low and how does it warn you? I found an option in VCDS to enable TPS monitoring but that causes the tire pressure light to blink on start then stay on after a minute so I am assuming that is for an add-on module.


The Atlas uses what's called indirect TPMS, with no separate control module or sensors. Essentially, it uses the ABS/ESP module's data to look for differences in the rate each wheel is turning while driving. It doesn't know absolute pressures, and won't know if all four tires are getting low, but it will spot one or two outliers that are getting low and alert you to that.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm not sure I feel unhappy that it is indirect, getting those stupid tpms sensors replaced is $ and just another thing to break.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> I'm not sure I feel unhappy that it is indirect, getting those stupid tpms sensors replaced is $ and just another thing to break.


Exactly. I prefer indirect because it is less sensitive to climate changes as well. My BMW/Mini had the most obtrusive annoying system and it went off every time there was a temp fluctuation regardless of tire pressure.


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

Yep, pretty happy with the indirect setup. Still meets the NHTSA requirements and no pesky sensors in the snow tire rims.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Same system as my MK6 Golf and wife's Jetta.

But I'd notice it's more sensitive in this car. The system went off when one of the tire was down 1psi. This was due to had just recently swapped new wheels with factory tires, and the temp had dropped overnight.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

knedrgr said:


> .....the tire was down 1psi.....


How was this verified?


----------

